# Alt-Gr knappen virker ikke

## hoggern

Hvordan får jeg "Alt-Gr" -knappen på tastaturet til å virke?

Får ikke brukt disse symbolne: @£${[]}.

Det fungerer ikke å trykke ctrl+alt

----------

## xodeus

Jeg kan heller ikke få min altgr til at virke.

Det er kun i X at AltGr ikke virker.

Her er mine uddrag af mine config-filer:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="dk"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

```
#/etc/X11/xorg.conf

.........

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Option  "XkbLayout"     "dk"

...........
```

Er der nogle af disse indstillinger der er forkert siden min AltGr ikke virker i X?

Vh

XoDeus

----------

## xodeus

Efter at have søgt lidt på forummet her har jeg løst det ved at ændre lidt i min xorg.conf fil, så sektionen jeg viste ser således ud nu:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option  "XkbLayout"     "dk"

EndSection
```

Håber at der er nogle der kan bruge det her til noget...  :Very Happy: , også dig hoggern.

Held og lykke.

----------

## hoggern

Det funket når jeg la inn 

```
Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

```

Takk   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arla

Det fungerar inte för mig  :Sad:  Kan det vara något annat som jag borde göra också?

----------

## oldefortran

Kom du på vad det var som var felet?

----------

